# 1968 1/2 Ram Air 400, does it exist?



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

Hi, I'm on the Firebird Nation forum. Have a nice 68 Firebird that was mechanically a mess when I bought it. Background is on Firebird Nation General engine (non gen specific) section titled "quadrajet tuning and settings". Over there I am Madhatter1. Have come a long way since and recently got some work done at a shop.

Below is what I posted on a new thread. 


I know, It doesn't exist. Or does it? Without rehashing the whole other thread or 2 on my engine upgrades Can read them for back info) I'll start with where I left off.

Brought my car to All Out Performance in Harwich MA (Cape Cod). Front disc brakes, Holley 650 double pumper, Edlebrock performer intake, radiator, and a bunch of small things. Again the owner keeps saying how fast the car is for a Pontiac. Mentions how the heads are ported. Ported??

Back story on where I got the heads. They are a "48" head. In 1985 I bought my other 68 400 from Larry. Larry was the second owner of the car and he knew the owner. The care was used and abused but still nice since it had no rust. Larry wrecks his previous car after drinking a few beers and screwing up. Buys the Firebird thinking he will change his ways. Realizes he will not and needs to just sell quick before he kills himself.

So I buy the car. Larry gives me a pair of heads saying the car is a 1968 1/2 Ram air 400 and when it threw a timing chain and bent a valve. So Larry goes to the junk yard, pulls heads off a station wagon and throws them on the car so it would run. At this point I have no idea what a ram air is nor do I care. The car was fun to drive and Larry gives me the heads and story 2 or 3 weeks later. So I put the heads in the basement where they would sit for 35 years.

So now back to my current car that has these heads on it. The guy who builds race engines keeps mentioning how fast it is. First drive today and It has way more punch starting at 2600 or so. Had no time before putting it back in storage to really open it up but I can tell I'll have to get used to it first so I don't end up on Youtube.

Sorry so long winded but had to explain it all. Larry knew the original owner and never mentioned performance enhancements. So assume that when he removed the heads it was the first time they were off. Larry had no reason to make up a story. I already owned the car. So is it possible that a 68 1/2 Ram Air was made at some point, even maybe a handful? Just curious. If it turns out true it won't change the value of my car. It's just a nice lookin mutt at this point. A very fast mutt!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Mike Honcho said:


> Hi, I'm on the Firebird Nation forum. Have a nice 68 Firebird that was mechanically a mess when I bought it. Background is on Firebird Nation General engine (non gen specific) section titled "quadrajet tuning and settings". Over there I am Madhatter1. Have come a long way since and recently got some work done at a shop.
> 
> Below is what I posted on a new thread.
> 
> ...


Yes, Pontiac issued the '68 1/2 RA II. Special engine code, special head numbers, etc., 3.90 rear gears. You car would have needed to be an original Firebird 400 to begin with. You should also have a hood with the open hood scoops.

#48 heads are not RA II, they can be 350 HO heads or heads used on manual trans cars for 1969 to include the RA III engine.



Pontiac V8 Cylinder Heads





Read this:









When Two Equals One - 1968 Pontiac Firebird Ram Air II


At first glance, this '68 Firebird in the sedate Cameo Ivory wrapper offers little indication of its true intentions beyond its dual-scooped 400 hood and tach. To the uninitiated, a bench seat...




www.hemmings.com


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

So there was a 1968 1/2 but not with 48 heads. There is more to the story about my heads but I guess we will never know. Happy with what I ended up with. Back when I was getting the heads redone I was checking everything I could find on the internet and came to the conclusion there is no 68 1/2 and the 48heads I had were at least good since they had the screw in studs. I also got a good block even though it started out as a 185HP 2 barrel. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

I read the story linked. Perhaps there is some history to these heads. The guy I went to for the work asked me whats my story with what I had dropping off the first time. Had some minor stuff done to fix a few complaints. Go to pick up and he says your car surprised me. Easy 400HP. Says he is used to explaining to customers their cars don't have quite the HP they think they do. Estimates me now at 440-450HP seat of the pants. This is coming from a guy who builds and races cars.


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Attached please find 3 page Article on the 1968 1/2 Ram Air and 1969 Ram Air IV Cars. 

It is from a 1978 Publication. 

Randy


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

Thanks so much for this information!


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

Wow, read the article. Seems a 48 head can only be a 69 Ram Air III. From what I read the 350 HO was never built due to insurance companies having issues with high HP. Article says exhaust ports are round. Mine are like the ones I can find online where front and rear are round but center 2 are divided "D" shape. Also mine are "massaged" meaning ported. Anyone know if there are 2 versions of 48 heads?

As for the porting they either left the factory this way. If so would love to find out why so and also if 68 1/2 had mix on heads used. Otherwise I need to assume that there are holes in stories I was told and they are not 68 1/2 heads. 

Also now that we have the 650 double pumper (tuned to perfection) and more so the performer intake that can feed the heads (stock was way undersized) I now have the huge gain in midrange like described in the article. Rather than getting on it hard for fun factor just getting into it above 2600 or so is hard acceleration. BIG GRIN!!

Again, seeking info just for history and fun. Since they are not on original car or engine they are just nice heads now. Appreciate all the info.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Original Ram Air (RAI) from 66/67/early 68 and 69-70 Ram Air III had 'D' port heads.
Late 68 Ram Air (RAII) and 69-70 RAIV had round ports on all cylinders.

350 HO was built for the 68-69 Tempest/Firebird models. 
IIRC this was supposed to have been the original engine for the Judge in it's initial 'no frills' design to compete with the Road Runner


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

O52 said:


> Original Ram Air (RAI) from 66/67/early 68 and 69-70 Ram Air III had 'D' port heads.
> Late 68 Ram Air (RAII) and 69-70 RAIV had round ports on all cylinders.
> 
> 350 HO was built for the 68-69 Tempest/Firebird models.
> IIRC this was supposed to have been the original engine for the Judge in it's initial 'no frills' design to compete with the Road Runner


The 1968 350 HO used the small valve #18 heads.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Mike Honcho said:


> Wow, read the article. Seems a 48 head can only be a 69 Ram Air III. From what I read the 350 HO was never built due to insurance companies having issues with high HP. Article says exhaust ports are round. Mine are like the ones I can find online where front and rear are round but center 2 are divided "D" shape. Also mine are "massaged" meaning ported. Anyone know if there are 2 versions of 48 heads?
> 
> As for the porting they either left the factory this way. If so would love to find out why so and also if 68 1/2 had mix on heads used. Otherwise I need to assume that there are holes in stories I was told and they are not 68 1/2 heads.
> 
> ...


No Pontiac heads came ported from the factory. If your heads were ported, it was done by a machine shop/engine builder.

It has been said that 2 versions of the #48 head were used* based on the size of the combustion chambers.* Otherwise the heads are the same casting. The 350 HO appears to use the smaller 66 CC chamber while the 400CI uses a slightly larger 72 CC combustion chamber. NHRA Super Stock specs allow for 61.2 CC chambers for the 350 HO engine, so the heads were milled to achieve this number.

As pointed out, only the #96 RA II and #722/#614 RA IV 400CI had the round exhaust ports. Other Pontiac heads are "D" port due to the center port shape. The outside ports are more of an oval than round.

The 455HO and SD 455 engines also had round port heads.


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

So are all the 48 heads are the same except chamber size. Same on a Ram air 3 or other applications. Guess I'll end here and be happy I have some nice #48 heads that are ported and make great power. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

Since I couldn't find this thread I now realize I posted in wrong section. Sorry.
New dilemma. The 48 casting heads that are ported now have a head gasket leak. I have been told to be prepared for them to possibly not have enough meat on them to machine anymore (if even needed). 
If this is the case do I find another set of similar Pontiac heads or just go with Edlebrock heads? Car is not numbers matching, just a nice fast old car.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Go with the Edelbrock heads. Even the "as cast" Edelbrock's start where the very best prepped cast iron heads stop. Even if your old heads can be salvaged, do they have stainless one-piece valves, hardened exhaust seats, and new springs? The as-cast aluminum heads are going to flow about 269 CFM at a minimum and that's far in excess what your iron heads will flow even with greatest port work. If your "ported" iron heads really are closer to a gasket match with some casting flash removed, then your iron heads will flow around 200 CFM.

Another thing is I've seen three engines just in our GTO club where the heads were upgraded with new springs and the original old 2-piece stock valves were retained where the valve heads parted company with the stems and caused a catastrophic failure of the complete engine.

Last comment is if your heads have been drastically milled in the past and you have the original pistons, your compression ratio will be high enough to cause severe detonation which probably was the primary cause of the gasket failure.


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

I just had the heads reconditioned with new valves and springs. At that point I was just trying to save and use the heads with no knowledge of what was the proper way of setting them up. When they come off they will be inspected (shop is a qualified race engine builder) and if they can be reused I'm sure will be correcting deficiencies from first shop. Not fist shops fault, they just dis what I asked. 

What kind of power do the aluminum Edlebrock heads produce? Enjoying the midrange punch I have now.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

If you have spent the money on new valves and springs then my two major complaints have been satisfied, and at this point probably best to see what the shop has to say. Tough to put down a generality, but I'll say that both iron and aluminum headed engines set up properly will feel the same up to 3,500 RPM after which the aluminum head will excel.

Compression ratio will be one of the main factors on power production. If the compression is too high on the iron head then the timing will need to be set back and that will choke off power. You might have the shop do a quick estimate of where your compression ratio is at. The shop doesn't need to spend a bunch of time getting it really accurate. Say you have a .030" over 400 with stock pistons that are .012" in the hole and your current head might measure 72cc. Using a decent calculator on the internet says you will be around 10.2:1 and even with 93 octane is going to have detonation. On the flip side, an aluminum head with 72cc's will have the same compression ratio and be totally happy since the aluminum heads want a full point more compression. We only have 91 octane available, and with that you really want to be in the 9 to 9.3 range with iron heads, and towards the lower end with a smaller cam and up to about 9.3 with a larger cam in the 230+ degree range. Lots of variables, but a decent place to be.


----------



## Mike Honcho (10 mo ago)

lust4speed said:


> If you have spent the money on new valves and springs then my two major complaints have been satisfied, and at this point probably best to see what the shop has to say. Tough to put down a generality, but I'll say that both iron and aluminum headed engines set up properly will feel the same up to 3,500 RPM after which the aluminum head will excel.
> 
> Compression ratio will be one of the main factors on power production. If the compression is too high on the iron head then the timing will need to be set back and that will choke off power. You might have the shop do a quick estimate of where your compression ratio is at. The shop doesn't need to spend a bunch of time getting it really accurate. Say you have a .030" over 400 with stock pistons that are .012" in the hole and your current head might measure 72cc. Using a decent calculator on the internet says you will be around 10.2:1 and even with 93 octane is going to have detonation. On the flip side, an aluminum head with 72cc's will have the same compression ratio and be totally happy since the aluminum heads want a full point more compression. We only have 91 octane available, and with that you really want to be in the 9 to 9.3 range with iron heads, and towards the lower end with a smaller cam and up to about 9.3 with a larger cam in the 230+ degree range. Lots of variables, but a decent place to be.


Just not sure what valves they supplied.


----------

